# Cleaning/trimming the pants



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Morning,

I was trying to think of a polite way to post this. Amber is an almost 2 year old GR girl. When she urinates in the dirt, she gets an excessive amount of sticky dirt attached to her "pants". We clean her with a warm washcloth or aloe babywipe at night, but she still seems uncomfortable and continues to try and clean the dirt herself. No frequent urination or any signs of a UTI.

Does anyone have this problem and if so, do you trim away some of the pants feathers? Thank so much. :wavey: Vicki and Amber


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, I use thinning shears on the "inside" of the pants to cut down on bulk and length. This way, when viewed from the side, our girls still have the gorgeous feathering, but it's pretty hollowed out inside to prevent them from getting matted and dirty. I give them a bikini trim about once a month.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Chaya said:


> Hi, I use thinning shears on the "inside" of the pants to cut down on bulk and length. This way, when viewed from the side, our girls still have the gorgeous feathering, but it's pretty hollowed out inside to prevent them from getting matted and dirty. I give them a bikini trim about once a month.


Thank you, Chaya. We have scheduled a grooming appointment for her and that is exactly what the groomer said. I used to groom/show Irish setters and I so miss my thinning scissors, table, and STUFF. Thanks so much. :wavey: Vicki


----------

